# Where to get large transparencies...



## markmarkmark (Jan 29, 2008)

I will need my designs printed onto transparencies in the area of 16x20, sometimes a little larger. I've called several Staples, Kinkos, and other print shops, but most of them do 8.5x11 and only a few do 11x17, which is also too small. Does anybody know where I can get larger transparencies printed?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t30754.html

Also, do a search on this forum for "large transparencies".


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

You can get 13x18 inch transparencies at silkscreensupplies.com


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

markmarkmark said:


> Does anybody know where I can get larger transparencies printed?


Where do you live?

It would be a shame to suggest a service bureau in Portland Maine, if you live in Portland Oregon - or Germany.


----------



## markmarkmark (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in northern New Jersey. I wouldn't mind having them shipped to me, but it'd be best to find somebody locally.


----------

